# Looking for a Laptop Cooler



## footynutdyl (Jun 29, 2009)

My laptop overheats and turns off really easily so i need a laptop cooler. 
It should be;

-around £27
-suitable to sit on the lap and on a desk
-my screen resolution is 1280 by 800 so i think its widescreen
-15.4 inches screen size

I have found a few sites so if someone would tell me which cooler from that site is good or a cooler from another site.

http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/-/702/909/3-/RegionHome.html?ob=rating&searchtype=genre&cpage=1

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=57&subid=1406

http://www.laptopstuff.co.uk/c/Coolers.htm

http://www.cclonline.com/product-categories.asp?category_id=824

If this is in the wrong section please tell me which section to put it in and i will move it.


----------

